# Egg donor over 35?



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

I had TX at 33 and had my darling boys - we have now donated our remaining frozen embryos.

I would now like to donate eggs to other women going through the pain of infertility but our clinic wont take me as I'm over 35 - is there any way I can donate?  I hate the thought of women out there waiting for help and me not being able to offer it just becasue I'm 36.

Jobi XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jobi

congrats on your twin boys 

I am not 100% sure but i think just over a year ago i recall that the lister were using donors who were 35ish but not 100% sure whether or not this is still the case, perhaps they may be worth a call

Sorry cant help more

Em


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jobi

  I think there are clinic that allow you to donate untill you reach 36. I think some allow you to start treatment at 35 still but not 36. This was the case at Midlands Fertility and I believe at Coventry womens too.

WHy don't you give the below people a call they may be able to tell you straight off rather then you ringing around.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
National Gamete Donation Trust
If you can't find a clinic in your area, contact the National Gamete Donation Trust on 0845 226 9193, or visit their website - they may be able to help you further.

The National Gamete Donation Trust, a government-funded charity to raise awareness of and seek ways to alleviate the national shortage of gamete (sperm, egg and embryo) donors, holds a list of all licensed centres in the UK which recruit egg and sperm donors.

All the best.x


----------



## flozzy (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Jobi,
I'm pretty sure that The Lister Clinic accept egg donors over the age of 35 if they have proven fertility. They are based in London so not sure if that works geographically for you.  The waiting lists for egg donors in this country are so long that I'm sure you would be welcomed with open arms at many clinics.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes I recall the Lister taking eggs up to 37
L x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

my clinic accept til 36, they are all different you would need to call around


----------

